
Face Masks Considerably Reduce Covid-19 Cases in Germany - drocer88
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.06.21.20128181v1
======
sunstone
It seems like, with covid-19, the mask protects the wearer more than expected.
Just another anomaly of this virus.

